# Arkansas weeds



## N5AFK (Feb 14, 2020)

Please help me identify this stuff. It is taking over my front lawn. I grew up on the side of a mountain in the foothills of the Ozark mountains and never had a lawn. My wife and I have moved into a house with a nice front and back yard. I have a LOT to learn to have a nice lawn.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

N5AFK said:


> Please help me identify this stuff. It is taking over my front lawn. I grew up on the side of a mountain in the foothills of the Ozark mountains and never had a lawn. My wife and I have moved into a house with a nice front and back yard. I have a LOT to learn to have a nice lawn.


Welcome to TLF! I'm terrible at weed ID, but a broadleaf herbicide like Speed Zone should take care of just about everything you're dealing with this time of year.

Also be thinking about getting a pre-emergent application down sometime during the next month to combat crabgrass and other spring/summer weeds.


----------

